# What makes you jealous from another girl?



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

Body wize, I mean.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You are rather obsessed with body parts it seems. Every one of your post is about body parts, mostly feet and boobs. 

What makes you want to post about women's body parts?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

yeah, creepy.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

JustTheWife said:


> yeah, creepy.


LOL!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Gross.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I don't think women obsess about specific body parts that way...from what I've heard women say over the years, if they feel "jealous", or inadequate, or insecure, it's of a woman who looks (or acts) like the ideal they have stuck in their own heads, or of women that they think the man they care about finds attractive. 

Hopefully, as people grow and mature throughout their lives, they are able to let go of such pointless comparing -- body parts are just part of our WHOLE, they aren't worth the energy of feeling "jealous" about them!


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> You are rather obsessed with body parts it seems. Every one of your post is about body parts, mostly feet and boobs.
> 
> What makes you want to post about women's body parts?


Îm not obsessed by body parts, thought I love m’y wife breasts and feet. Just though it Will be cute subject...


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> You are rather obsessed with body parts it seems. Every one of your post is about body parts, mostly feet and boobs.
> 
> What makes you want to post about women's body parts?


Îm not obsessed by body parts, thought I love m’y wife breasts and feet. Just though it Will be Nice subject...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ladies, ladies, he wants you to say that big tits make you jealous.


----------



## Mickey1967 (Mar 4, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> Ladies, ladies, he wants you to say that big tits make you jealous.


Ha! Ha! No. M’y wife is jealous when she sees a woman with long legs...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mickey1967 said:


> Îm not obsessed by body parts, thought I love m’y wife breasts and feet. Just though it Will be Nice subject...


Most of the threads you have started have been about women's body parts, mostly boobs and feet. Can you not see that it's creepy? Surely you have other topics that interest you?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I don’t get jealous over other women’s body parts. I’m a grown adult not a high Schooler.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Flat tummies and pale/fine body hair.

I have to shave every day. If I don't there is stubble. My BFF? She has tiny, thin, blonde hairs and her legs are soft for weeks after a shave.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Jeez.

There are millions of sexual chat rooms and message boards and websites out there that you can post about your foot fetish and your wife's chest to your heart's content.

Why on earth would a message board - that clearly states it's designed for marriage and relationship advice - lead you to believe that it would be a good place to continually post about your wife's feet and boobs or to ask women if they're wearing nail polish?

Creep factor: 100%


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mickey, how about we turn the question back on you. What body parts make you jealous of other men?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Mickey1967 said:


> Îm not obsessed by body parts, thought I love m’y wife breasts and feet. Just though it Will be Nice subject...


Nice subject for whom? You? Yeah creepy........


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Maybe you could post a quiz thread where you ask if your questions are creepy or not. You may not think they are, but it is obvious that many of the women on this site consider it to be creepy, me included. You might want to take that into consideration the next time you post, unless you like coming across as creepy.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Jeez.
> 
> There are millions of sexual chat rooms and message boards and websites out there that you can post about your foot fetish and your wife's chest to your heart's content.
> 
> ...


Is there a creep factor, lol? How is it calculated? I’d like to figure out my creep factor score, lol. I’m sure my comments on the ass licking thread put me at high risk for creep factor.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

RebuildingMe said:


> Is there a creep factor, lol? How is it calculated? I’d like to figure out my creep factor score, lol. I’m sure my comments on the ass licking thread put me at high risk for creep factor.


Nah. It does put you at risk for people turning down invitations to dine at your house.:grin2:


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Mickey, how about we turn the question back on you. What body parts make you jealous of other men?


I'm not Mickey..... but I couldn't resist......

Size.

Size does matter.

Mostly, the wallet size.....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

TJW said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Mickey, how about we turn the question back on you. What body parts make you jealous of other men?
> ...


I’m sorry you have been treated this way. I don’t understand it because I have never considered a mans wallet when dating. I have considered other sizes, however. Such as biceps. Thigh thickness. And so on.

Perhaps that is just as shallow as considering the size of his wallet, but it’s just honest (for me).


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Most of the threads you have started have been about women's body parts, mostly boobs and feet. Can you not see that it's creepy? Surely you have other topics that interest you?


Whoopsy! I thought OP was a woman.

Turning around and getting away now...


----------



## Sophia 76 (May 3, 2020)

i guess shape and the kind of man shes dating


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

Nothing. I've been 20 something and had a blast. Now I'm 50. There is nothing a 20 something can do to make me jealous; been there done that. And then some.


----------



## saradanyal94 (Aug 17, 2020)

I envy every woman that has mastered walking in heels because I will NEVER UNDERSTAND.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

RebuildingMe said:


> Is there a creep factor, lol? How is it calculated? I’d like to figure out my creep factor score, lol. I’m sure my comments on the ass licking thread put me at high risk for creep factor.


Damn, I missed that! Which thread was it on? Lol


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Ed3n said:


> Nothing. I've been 20 something and had a blast. Now I'm 50. There is nothing a 20 something can do to make me jealous; been there done that. And then some.


THIS is a GREAT response!!!!!!


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Just glad this guy stopped posting. Was creepy as hell.


----------



## saradanyal94 (Aug 17, 2020)

Ed3n said:


> Nothing. I've been 20 something and had a blast. Now I'm 50. There is nothing a 20 something can do to make me jealous; been there done that. And then some.


This is really inspiring!!


----------

